# DNA testing



## COWHER (Jan 26, 2008)

I just wanted to know what is involved in trying to separate chacoans from the regulars. what places do this and how much is it? I just think We should start to discuss how these type of things work so people like me don't have to wonder.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 27, 2008)

Scientists do this. So they can determine if subspecies are valid. 
For instance humans are not divided into subspecies but all carry the same genes. Humans are divided from chimpansees by only 1% of their genes. So you can determine if a species has subspecies by looking at the genes. The longer they have been seperated from each other the more genes are different. This usually takes hundreds of thousands of years of evolution. If subspecies exist they shouldnt be mixed in captivity. Some species have hybrids in the wild but that is only 1% of the total population and doesnt affect the gene pool.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 27, 2008)

so whats involved in getting tegus dna tested? how did the other kinds of tegu get separated? who did that work?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 27, 2008)

I would say that that would be an awesome idea, however, I think the blues, normal Argentines and the giants will be found to be the same species. I think they are just from different locals, this is often seen in the reptile world.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 27, 2008)

COWHER said:


> so whats involved in getting tegus dna tested? how did the other kinds of tegu get separated? who did that work?



they got seperated in time and space so to speak.
they all had the same ancestor as have all the teids. but through seperation, evolution and adapting to new conditions their genes have changed and they evolved into new species.
Evolution is an ungoin process as species have to adapt to new conditions over time or die out.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > so whats involved in getting tegus dna tested? how did the other kinds of tegu get separated? who did that work?
> ...



I'm asking what person did the work of scientifically separating the name and type of tegu such as 
Tupinambis merianae
Tupinambis teguixin
Tupinambis rufescens
Tupinambis quadrilineatus
Tupinambis palustris
Tupinambis duseni
Tupinambis longilineus
not about the actual adaptation of how the became so diverse...
Language barriers are hard to cross lol


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I would say that that would be an awesome idea, however, I think the blues, normal Argentines and the giants will be found to be the same species. I think they are just from different locals, this is often seen in the reptile world.



That would also explain why we haven't tried to separate them yet. ok cool now were getting some anwsers! :lol:


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 28, 2008)

COWHER said:


> snakehandler said:
> 
> 
> > COWHER said:
> ...



i think its a work done by scientists who agree on a communal basis. that is to say if a species is valid anough to get their own classification in the latin subverbs based on genes, distribution and
difference in behaviour and feeding patterns they will have their own different valid cassification in the tree of evolution.


----------

